# I now understand...



## Alex Navarro (May 1, 2011)

So I have finally after 6-7 months with dp have come to the realization that dp is not here to hurt us, even though it is pretty scary, it's just something we go through. I now understand that I'm not going crazy and that I'm gonna get better and feel normal again. WE ARE ALL FINE.  and we are all gonna make it. Our minds are just tired and our brain is just trying to help us out. So there really isn't anything to fear. I think now that I accepted it (dp) and now I understand why I feel the way that I do I almost feel like my dp is going away. So i do believe accepting it is a HUGE factor to getting better. Some people say ignore it or don't think about but I think you shouldn't ignore it or not think about, I think you should think about it so that you can understand it more instead of pushing it to the background so basically find a way to cope with it. I am getting better not 100% though but I'm almost there I can feel it in my heart.  so just hang in there everything is going to be ok, this is nothing to be feared. Your going to be back to normal in no time(;


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Good post







thanks for the positive words


----------



## my6one (Sep 26, 2011)

Alex Navarro said:


> So I have finally after 6-7 months with dp have come to the realization that dp is not here to hurt us, even though it is pretty scary, it's just something we go through. I now understand that I'm not going crazy and that I'm gonna get better and feel normal again. WE ARE ALL FINE.  and we are all gonna make it. Our minds are just tired and our brain is just trying to help us out. So there really isn't anything to fear. I think now that I accepted it (dp) and now I understand why I feel the way that I do I almost feel like my dp is going away. So i do believe accepting it is a HUGE factor to getting better. Some people say ignore it or don't think about but I think you shouldn't ignore it or not think about, I think you should think about it so that you can understand it more instead of pushing it to the background so basically find a way to cope with it. I am getting better not 100% though but I'm almost there I can feel it in my heart.  so just hang in there everything is going to be ok, this is nothing to be feared. Your going to be back to normal in no time(;


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks bro, felt really good to hear something like this


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I also think our minds are simply over tired, and I'm not trying to be negative but some people have DP for over 10 years. That's quite a long time for a mind to rest. So either gets used to and adjusts to the new feeling or state, or people are trying to fight it in the wrong way


----------



## Blitz (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the good words I don't think that trying to understand and cope with my DP will work I think I need to go down the ignoring it and putting it behind me path but your words are very positive and helpful. Its nice to be reminded that we arent going crazy and that DP cant hurt us


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Careful with that approach...I tried to ignore DP for over 11 years and I still have it to this day.


----------



## rushdy (Sep 24, 2011)

Why do i have this feeling that DR is nothing more than an existential anxiety! The way i look at it is that i got this unwanted symptoms of DP/DR from no apparent reason but a couple of stressors that i was able to live with previous to anxiety. Yes, my mind is trying to protect itself, but at the same time, it is also trying to make me reach a realm of existence and reality that i was never exposed to before. Think about it for a bit! It is not really anxiety and it is not depression. (well at least when it started) The fear is intangible and its trigger is unknown! the struggle in finding its trigger is beyond reason! It is an inner conflict that you seem to either be denying or under-estimating!


----------

